# Picking up my TT Ultra S-Line this weekend!



## Premfp (Jan 13, 2015)

I am picking up my TT Ultra S-line this weekend. I have added a few extras:-
Hill hold assist
Rear Parking Sensors
Heated front seats
Front centre arm rest.
Sports Seats

More pics to follow!


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

VERY nice. Bet you cant wait!

I'm hoping to get mine at start of March and the time's really seeming to drag!

Post some more pics and review when you get it!!


----------



## Premfp (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you. Yes I can't wait.

I will definitely post a review and a load of pics next week


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Another nice example in white, is it Glacier White? :wink:


----------



## Premfp (Jan 13, 2015)

No this is Ibis - I wasn't as keen on the Glacier and the Ibis was free!


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice one mate. Nothing better than waiting for, and then collecting the new car - especially a model that`s hardly hit the roads yet....

Enjoy it mate, and let us know how you get on. 8)


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

Mine gets delivered tomorrow,

Same colour same spec only difference is the comfort and sound pack.

Fingers crossed snow does not stop delivery lol


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hope you both enjoy - end of March seems like a lifetime away for me! Give us some pics and reviews


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Please post more pics! That's the config I would take as well!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

First one I've seen in white... suits it very well. 
Bet you're chuffed to bits.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Premfp said:


> No this is Ibis - I wasn't as keen on the Glacier and the Ibis was free!


I would get Glacier, but it's difficult to see the difference on a pic...


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

that's just like mine in build week 5. nice.


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

Well at 9:30 this morning car was dropped off ... few neighbors coming to the door to have a look.

Got to admit the s -line in ibis white does look very nice.

Inside is lovely and the B&O stereo can make some noise, had a quick play with the virtual cockpit.... All very impressive.

Will take it out for a spin later on this afternoon..

First impressions is its a bit of a head turner on the drive...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Did you go for the Quattro variant ?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

bonkeydave said:


> Well at 9:30 this morning car was dropped off ... few neighbors coming to the door to have a look.
> 
> Got to admit the s -line in ibis white does look very nice.
> 
> ...


any pics?


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

Its front wheel as its a diesel ( company car ) and quattro option was not available.

I have had similar white mk 2 diesel before which had quattro but then changed it for a big off road 4 wheel drive. However we bought a new 4x4 last year so when my company car came round we could get a TT.

Mk3 is so much better, diesel has a lot more grunt and actually makes a decent roar when you rev it. OK never going to replace noise from a petrol however i get diesels for tax issues lol..

Car is very responsive and can get to 70mph and beyond before you know it.

Inside is lovely, B&O stereo - wow has some real punch in it .....

Virtual console, quite straight froward but easy to end up on wrong page until i get used to it.....

Somehow i dont think i will get the 67mpg combined lol....

These are the options i got or at least was in the fitted extra section of my order :

Comfort and sound pack - TT	
LED headlights	
Front sports seats	
Alcantara/leather - Black	
Solid - Ibis white	
S line sports suspension	
Non smoking pack - TT	
19" 5 arm star design alloy wheels


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

What kind of discount are Audi offering on the Mk3s? I assume you guys aren't paying list.


----------



## Premfp (Jan 13, 2015)

Car looks fantastic!

How is the ride with the sports suspension?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

bonkeydave said:


> Its front wheel as its a diesel ( company car ) and quattro option was not available.
> 
> I have had similar white mk 2 diesel before which had quattro but then changed it for a big off road 4 wheel drive. However we bought a new 4x4 last year so when my company car came round we could get a TT.
> 
> ...


It looks amazing with this config. I would choose the same! Congrats! More pics are welcome!


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

Ride is firm but very good. Feel the bumps but I like that. Sticks to the road extremely well.

Obviously slow over speed bumps lol


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

Will take some pictures of interior tommorrow


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

bonkeydave said:


> Inside is lovely, B&O stereo - wow has some real punch in it .....


The sound in the MK2 is garbage so good to hear the sound is much improved!


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks really nice, like many others 1st March for mine

I have a MK7 Golf GTD at the minute which uses the same 184BHP engine (i think) and yeah it goes pretty good, i thrash it as much as i can and do plenty of miles, does 50MPG no problem, most i ever get is 55MPG which is still very good


----------



## Premfp (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok guys sorry the pics are not great!


----------



## Premfp (Jan 13, 2015)

A couple more pics


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

hope mine does, nt come with one of them on bonnet. ha ha.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

melauditt said:


> hope mine does, nt come with one of them on bonnet. ha ha.


They could've at least put it in the centre of the bonnet. ..hehe.

Jokes aside, it's a great feeling picking up your new Audi don't you think :wink:


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you have any more pics, in the sun light?


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Hey

how are you getting on with the TDi Mk3 ? S line suspension OK not too firm ?

Really keen to know how it drives on a daily basis and what the real world economy is like ?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

andyd said:


> Hey
> 
> how are you getting on with the TDi Mk3 ? S line suspension OK not too firm ?
> 
> ...


... real world economy would interest me too ...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Diesel owners and their economy questions always make me smile. Should wait for the hybrid to come out :wink:


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Not exactly !

TTS owner here 

But I am interested to know what a car's real world MPG is like because they all quote pie in the sky numbers these days so its a job to know what to believe.. so weighing up one car against another its important to know the facts, not wind tunnel economy.. same goes when I looked at the TTS, never ever bettered 30 MPG which i think is poor compared to both its quoted figures, and a BMW 135 I had that did 35 easily.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

andyd said:


> Not exactly !
> 
> TTS owner here
> 
> But I am interested to know what a car's real world MPG is like because they all quote pie in the sky numbers these days so its a job to know what to believe.. so weighing up one car against another its important to know the facts, not wind tunnel economy.. same goes when I looked at the TTS, never ever bettered 30 MPG which i think is poor compared to both its quoted figures, and a BMW 135 I had that did 35 easily.


See what you're getting at mate :wink:

Strangely enough I used to get mid 30's on a run in my 63 plate plate S4. (V6 Supercharged ). So I would say the latest gen diesel engine will be good.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Templar said:


> Diesel owners and their economy questions always make me smile. Should wait for the hybrid to come out :wink:


Is anyone buying a TT really that bothered about fuel economy? If they were they'd have a Prius or Toyota Aygo or something?

I'm quite happy with my TT, eats a lot less fuel than my previous Lexus. Just I don't worry too much, I fill up when it gets below 1/4 full, and that's it. Only do around 4k miles a year in the TT, I do about the same in hire cars in various places and about 150k on A380s / 330s, 747s etc


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

andyd said:


> Not exactly !
> 
> TTS owner here
> 
> But I am interested to know what a car's real world MPG is like because they all quote pie in the sky numbers these days so its a job to know what to believe.. so weighing up one car against another its important to know the facts, not wind tunnel economy.. same goes when I looked at the TTS, never ever bettered 30 MPG which i think is poor compared to both its quoted figures, and a BMW 135 I had that did 35 easily.


Funny enough... When looking at the tts i looked at mpg too... The tts was 40+mpg extra urban while the z4 35is was rated at 35mpg.

Having had bmw's in the past found their mpg ratings to be pretty accurate.

The best i have got in my tts since getting it this week is 26mpg! (Based on the obc) my old 3.0 Z4 did 30's for the same journey (based on an average fuel usage)

Will see how much a tank gets me... So far its covered 80miles and its just over half left! Used to get 270-300 miles a tank in my z4!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

aquazi said:


> andyd said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly !
> ...


I find you always use a bit more fuel when I first get another car...start to get a feel for it after a while. Mind, I'm like twinkle toes and tend to do quite well with fuel economy considering I don't hang around.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Diesel owners and their economy questions always make me smile. Should wait for the hybrid to come out :wink:
> ...


But what do you get to the gallon from them LOL?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Diesel owners and their economy questions always make me smile. Should wait for the hybrid to come out :wink:
> ...


Getting around 30MPG at the min in the TT, doing my best to get this down to 27MPG 

And for the diesel people, i have the Golf GTD which has the same 184BHP enginge as the TT Ultra, i do lots of miles and don't sit at 65MPH on the motorway and i easily get 50MPG, in fact it's difficult to get this under 45MPG


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

At the moment with the diesel i am getting around 42MPGH with mostly rush hour traffic so never really get going on a long run. Going to the lakes this weekend so lets see if this increases a little more.

PS i do have a little bit of a heavy foot ... Cant help it.. Regardless its a damn site better than my 4x4 i got rid of a tad more fun


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

so how accurate is the on board computer when it comes to calculating mpg?
Do I have a suspicion it might be ever so in the favour of generosity?
How come the motoring press always comes up with different figures from the manufacturers and how do they calculate it apart from using the obc?


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

Put it one way if its the same computer that keeps the clock working then there is little hope as that is pretty crap.

Getting my TT booked in as the clock is driving me crazy losing 1minute everyday


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

The only way to calculate fuel consumption is to do "brim to brim" fill-ups and calculate from that. As you say there is always a bit of "built-in" optimism from the manufacturers (all of them not just Audi) and I reckon on getting 2-3mpg less on the DIS than when I calculate "brim to brim".


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

glospete said:


> The only way to calculate fuel consumption is to do "brim to brim" fill-ups and calculate from that. As you say there is always a bit of "built-in" optimism from the manufacturers (all of them not just Audi) and I reckon on getting 2-3mpg less on the DIS than when I calculate "brim to brim".


I use an app on my phone to calculate fuel consumption with brim to brim fills and over the course of the last 2 years, the app says 30.43mpg average consumption and the onboard computer says 30.8mpg - so not too over-optimistic.


----------

